
Lessons Every Startup Founder Should Learn  - ohjeez
http://www.fastcompany.com/3013339/dialed/5-lessons-every-startup-founder-should-learn
======
apphrase
i liked the 'YOU ARE MARRIED TO YOUR CO-FOUNDER' part. You might as well marry
him/her as in our case...

